# MERRY CHRISTMAS and a Happy New Year



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May you all have an enjoyable holiday season, wherever you are. I've enjoyed meeting you all in 'cyberspace' on this forum and look forward to another year.
May all your dreams of moving to Mexico come true, if you aren't already here. Tomorrow, we drive back to Chapala from our present digs on the Pacific beach in Manzanillo. Do you have any idea how strange a Christmas tree looks here?


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Feliz Navidad RV and thanks for all the valuable information you've shared with us since we arrived!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Feliz Navidad and have a great trip back. We leave Raleigh NC Tuesday and arrive Mineral de Pozos on the 30th. Big New Year's Eve Party at the local boutique hotel including Mariachi's 10:30-12:30. Expect I'll have had enough micheladas by then to not mind what can get pretty loud.

You do a great job with the forum and we do all appreciate your efforts.


----------

